# X LFS 6.6 Projekt



## systemtrader (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle 


Ich bin gerade dabei damit zu beginnen das LFS 6.6 Linux mit Python zu Automatiesieren 
mit dem Ziel, im ersten schritt das Buch eins zu eins um zu setzen.

Im nächsten schritt wollte ich es so erweitern das es wenigstens den Xfce Desktop 
und den Firefox sein eigen nennen darf.

Wen jemand lust hat sich daran zu beteiligen würde ich mich natührlich freuen
in einer Gruppe macht es ja bekanntlich am meisten Spaß 

Wie habe ich mir das gedacht?

Das ganze sollte von einer Live CD aus machbar sein oder eben per Host System 
in dennen die schritte bis zu Kapitel 3 im LFS Buch noch per Hand gemacht werden sollen.
und ab Kapitel 3 das Python Script die Arbeit übernehmen wird. Im Augenblick schreibe ich gerade 
das Modul das die ganzen Qwellen aus dem Internet runtersaugt.

Also ist es noch ganz Frisch 

MFG


----------



## systemtrader (5. Mai 2010)

So 

Nun ist aber spät geworden 
Kapitel 3 und 4 sind kommplett Fertig in Python erstellt. 
Morgen ist dann Kapitel 5 Fällig.

MFG


----------

